# Veneer for cabinet frame faces?



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

I am in the process of re-doing my kitchen cabinets - making new shaker-style doors to replace the old plain doors. I plan on keeping the cabinets themselves, which are painted white...I want to re-face them, but am unsure how to proceed- maybe apply some type of adhesive veneer strips, after scraping off the old paint? Where would I get veneer strips?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I prefer to use phenolic backed veneer to reface cabinets. Usually a cabinet has damage or at the very least not sanded flat. With normal veneer it will take the shape of the existing cabinet and if there is any dents or defects the defect will transfer through the veneer and you won't see it until you put a finish on it. With a formica backed veneer the dents won't transfer through. Also if you get an underscribe router you can cut the laminate long and allow it to overlap the joint until you get it stuck and then trim it to make a perfect joint. Then once it is all on there just use a laminate trimmer to trim off the excess veneer and file it as though it were formica. Most box stores will sell formica. They won't stock the veneer but usually any place that sells sheets of formica can order phenolic veneer for you.


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

Another question...re the grain. Since i will be basically applying strips to the faces, does the grain pattern have to run all in the same direction for both the vertical and horizontal pieces ( for aesthetic purposes)? That would mean cutting a whole bunch of little pieces for one direction and one long piece for the other...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

igster said:


> Another question...re the grain. Since i will be basically applying strips to the faces, does the grain pattern have to run all in the same direction for both the vertical and horizontal pieces ( for aesthetic purposes)? That would mean cutting a whole bunch of little pieces for one direction and one long piece for the other...


If it were me I would run the grain lengthwise on all the pieces. The stiles would run vertical and the rails running in a horizontal direction just like a real faceframe would.


----------

